

HomeControl: HomeKit bridge written in Go - brutella
http://selfcoded.com/homecontrol/index.html

======
jimmcslim
Great idea, given that LIFX themselves haven't added support for HomeKit to
their own app, I hope that your's gets approved soon! However I fear that this
might be the sort of thing that falls afoul of App Store review rules... and
not IMHO for any particular valid reason unfortunately.

Is there anything available in the App Store that actually uses HomeKit yet?

~~~
brutella
As far as I know, there is no app on the App Store which uses HomeKit.
Probably because there is no HomeKit hardware on the market yet.

------
drtse4
No code, no gist :/

~~~
buro9
There's this:

[https://github.com/brutella/gouvr](https://github.com/brutella/gouvr)

Which seems to fulfil the claim:

> I've already implemented HomeKit bridges for the UVR1611, LIFX and olp425.
> Each of those example implementations are written in less than 200 lines of
> code.

And relates to hardware like this:
[http://www.ta.co.at/en/products/uvr1611/](http://www.ta.co.at/en/products/uvr1611/)

The author is active on Twitter, you could follow him for updates:
[https://twitter.com/brutella](https://twitter.com/brutella)

